# Steps up, but hops back on perch when too far away.



## katsuke (Dec 22, 2017)

Hi all, I recently got myself a 2-month old budgie - his name's Archer!
So Archer has been living with me for..close to two months now, its been great! He's behaving different than he was during his first week - where he was just still, afraid, and quiet.

Nowadays, he makes a lot of chatter noises when I'm in the room. Makes me feel happy. He eats millet treats out my hand, and even steps up on my finger to eat it. Even without treats, with "Up up" as my command he is okay with doing so...

However, when he's perched on my finger and I move it too far from his perch, he hops back on. I've left the cage door opened for hours but he just doesn't wanna leave it. Even with millet treats and he's munching away - if I move too far away he stops and quickly gets back on the perch.

I guess he's not used to his surroundings yet, maybe? Not sure if there's anything I should avoid doing or if constantly getting him to step up and letting him hop back on his perch repeatedly would become a bad habit in the future..
Need some advice on getting him out! (I've even set up a perch stick on top of his cage for him already.)


----------



## Hunterkat (Mar 29, 2017)

Honestly, you should just let your budgie come out on his own time. I've had my budgie for 6 months and he still doesn't like coming out of the cage. Don't try to force him to come out, as that will lessen his trust in you. You can still train him and get him comfortable with you while he's inside the cage


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi! :welcome: to Talk Budgies

It takes time for a budgie to get comfortable enough to come out of his cage. He sees the cage as his "safe" place.

It would be best to let Archer decide if and when he is ready to come out.
Setting up a little playground outside the cage and ensuring a favorite toy and treat are on it can help.
You can play with the toy and make excited noises.
After a few days of this, Archer may decide he's curious enough to see what is going on.

Having him step up a couple of times daily will keep that habit ingrained which is a good thing.

You may also want to consider trying clicker training with Archer. You can start it working inside his cage and give him positive reinforcement as he progresses.

http://www.talkbudgies.com/articles...g/315073-positive-reinforcement-training.html

http://www.talkbudgies.com/articles-budgie-training-bonding/315065-basics-clicker-training.html

We's love to see some pictures of Archer if you have any you'd like to share. 

Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, all of the How To Guides, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.

These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.

Site Guidelines
Posting on the Forums
Let's Talk Budgies
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
List of Stickies
Be Prepared for Veterinary Expense
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

50 Common Budgie Dangers to Watch Out For

A Heartfelt Plea to All Members
When We Don't Want Eggs

Recommended Minimum Cage Sizes
Essentials for a Great Cage
Resource Directory

When you upload pictures as thumbnail attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as Imgur and follow the steps in these instructions:
How to Post Full Size Pictures from a Photo Sharing Site

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there and :welcome: to the forums!

Archer sounds like a sweetheart! 

You've been given great advice above. 
You've come to a great place to learn even more about these sweet birds! Be sure to read through the links provided above as they include many useful articles and "stickies" which will help you stay updated on the very best of budgie care practices! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, be sure to ask! 

We look forward to seeing you and Archer around the forums!

Cheers :wave:


----------



## katsuke (Dec 22, 2017)

Hi all,
thanks for the advice! I will look into clicker training - I don't have a clicker, but I'm sure I can find something that makes a sound similar to it.

I will definitely wait for Archer just to come out on his own, I've also gone about setting up a small bowl for him to take a bath in... he hasn't done it either tho. I just think he hasn't realize the purpose of why I put it there yet. I'll monitor his cage for progress though!

Anyways, here's a photo of Archer! He's a pretty birb. :


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Archer is a beautiful little fellow.

Please be sure to read the information in the links provided in my first post.
You will learn a great deal about how to best care for Archer by doing so.

Best wishes*


----------

